# 3D Schrift erstellen!



## Design2006 (18. April 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mich gefragt, wie man mit Photoshop CS 3D Schriften erstellt. Hoffe dass mir da jemand helfen kann.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Terrabug (18. April 2006)

*Möglichkeit 1*: Ebene mit Strg+T perspektivisch verzerren und Ebene mehr mals kopieren und leichtversetzt unter einanderschieben. Gegebenfalls noch auf den nun enstandenen "Kanten" rumpinseln.
*Möglichkeit 2*: Klick
*Möglichkeit 3* : Mit Ebeneneffekten und oder dem Beleuchtungsfilter kann man einen sehr flachen aber platischen Effekt erzeugen
*Möglichkeit 4*: Die Schrift komplett malen
*Möglichkeit 5*: ne 3D-Schriftart nehmen

und es gibt wahrscheinlich noch ne Menge mehr  Musst hal genauer sagen was du willst.


----------



## CrazyJ (18. April 2006)

rechtsklick auf textebene und dann auf fülloptionen.
erst mal n schlagschatten machen und der rest liegt an dir. gibt schöne effekte..


----------



## Kurt Cobain (18. April 2006)

Terrabug hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Möglichkeit 1*: Ebene mit Strg+T perspektivisch verzerren und Ebene mehr mals kopieren und leichtversetzt unter einanderschieben. Gegebenfalls noch auf den nun enstandenen "Kanten" rumpinseln.
> .




um die ebene zu kopieren und mehrmals leicht zu versetzen kannst du einfach

STRG und ALT gedrückt halten und dann nach oben drücken mit Pfeil so oft bis es nach 3D aussieht (das verschiebe werkzeug nehmen)


----------



## aposch (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Das mit der 1. Möglichkeit kenn ich. Aber ich habe es lange nicht mehr angewendet. KAnn mir einer sagen wie ich dann die Farbe von der Fläche anderster mache und die Seiten also das was eigentlich die Schrift zu 3D macht mit ner anderen Farbe?

Aposch


----------

